# a few people wanted for landcut fishing trip tomorrow



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

My dad can't go tomorrow and I want to go fish the landcut since it's been hot as of late for good numbers of specks and redfish. I have a SCB Stingray and can take 1-3 more people. Chip in for gas and bait and we are set. Give me a call at 713 806 2495 or PM on here. It's supposed to be a little windy but the landcut is protected from the wind so it should be comfortable. Should catch quite a few fish since the landcut is my specialty. probably leave out of bird island basin in the morning. Kids are welcome too as long as the are old enough to fish on their own.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

****, wish i would have seen this sooner.


----------

